# Rustic Pub Table



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

The cherry top was done the same way as the outdoor rustic end table I posted. I custom fitted and saddled the walnut legs with a belt sander and attached with screws and dowels. I poured the rocks in two stages with epoxy.

I dammed the table with duct tape and poured epoxy (twice).:thumbdown:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It never ceases to amaze me the different techniques that you guys come up with. That is a really cool mixed media piece. Love the shape of the legs and the bow tie and the rocks. This is just an all around eye pleaser. Great work.
Ken


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

Cool looking table! I love rustic work but just don't build much of it anymore. Great work love what you did with the split.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very cool table.Make a nice card table for 3 or 4 people.Gary/Itchy


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That is an awesome table.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very awesome table. Really like the pebbles and butterflys, great job!


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Very Nice!! Very creative! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice looking very primitive in appearance, love it!


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

nice work is that enbeding resin?


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

woody woodturner said:


> nice work is that enbeding resin?



It's Parks bar top epoxy ... 


Thanks for the comments fellas .. :thumbsup:


----------

